# Atomic C02 Diffuser



## Alastair (4 Apr 2011)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has used or know of anyone using these at all?

Aquarium CO2 Diffuser | Atomic - Cal Aqua Labs - Pollen - Nano

they only require very little working pressure from the co2 bottle and i quite like the look of them...Heres a clip of it being shown working



And ive also seen a much cheaper version on ebay here  Best CO2 diffuser atomiser ceramic for planted aquarium | eBay

Im about to set up my co2 but with having spraybars mounted along the back of my tank i was going to use inline but one filter is an ex2400 and the tubing is huge so that was out of the question as id not really get even c02 so thought two of these under each spray bar??? :?

Thanks

Alastair


----------



## ghostsword (4 Apr 2011)

I have one, ordered from GLA. 

It works really well, and the bubles are very fine. 

The only issue is that the tank will look like it is full of fog.


----------



## Alastair (4 Apr 2011)

does it? oh ermmmm unsure what to do now, i like a nice clear looking tank but really really want to get one hmmmmmmmmmm

And in two minds as to go for the GLA or ebay one. ebasy is much cheaper, but needs a higher pressure, GLA charge more than the diffuser for delivery though   :?:


----------



## Garuf (4 Apr 2011)

They're identical... Go ebay.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Apr 2011)

ALt81 said:
			
		

> does it? oh ermmmm unsure what to do now, i like a nice clear looking tank but really really want to get one hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> And in two minds as to go for the GLA or ebay one. ebasy is much cheaper, but needs a higher pressure, GLA charge more than the diffuser for delivery though   :?:



Yes, the delivery is a killer, and also you get landed with a customs import charge prior to getting the kit.  

I think that with all costs associated, maybe two of ebay would still work out cheaper than the GLA, but the kit is good.


----------



## Alastair (4 Apr 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> They're identical... Go ebay.



im going ebay, two of the smaller ones each suitable for a 300l tank should be adequate   

Id have preferred to go GLA but it would work out very expensive

cant wait now


----------



## 3madstaffs (4 Apr 2011)

hi mate i wouldnt get the ebay ones , i too wanted the gla one but thought it was too pricey so ordered a ebay jobby that you've listed ,it took three weeks to come i was excited at first , but it took 30 psi to work then after a week i came home to find it had fallen apart ( end cap had come unstuck) and large amounts of co2 entering my tank ( drop checker yellow) , so thought id order another one ( only £8 ) but asked them to check it first. after id ordered second one i then decided to buy a tmc glass diffuser because i couldnt trust the doggy manufacturing of the ebay one and be arsed to wait. glad i did as when second one came it looked badly manufactured aswell , so i just chucked it in draw . basically you get what you pay for sorry.


----------



## Alastair (4 Apr 2011)

I'd have gone for the gla one but it works out very costly once delivery is slapped on. Shame too. I'm not sure I'd like to come home to a broken diffuser like that, but not sure what other internal diffuser I could use suitable for my size tank about 400 litres.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2011)

I have had the GLA diffuser working on my tank for about two months, using very low pressure, 2 bar I think, and it works perfectly. The issue is only on the delivery and on the customs charge.

You do get what you paid for. 


.


----------



## Alastair (5 Apr 2011)

ive heard good things about the cheaper one and bad things too, its which one to get then. how much did it all work out for you luis with tax and everything?

Al


----------



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2011)

The bill is below all in $, I also had to pay £27 tax on it:
Advertising Source: ASW

Item                 Quantity  Description                            Amount
----                 --------  -----------                            ------
300167               1         Small Adjustable Shrimp Net -           11.99
                               Triangle                                     
126500               1         GLA CO2 Manifold - Dual                 69.99
106948               1         Clear CO2 Resistant Tubing - $7.50 /     7.50
                               10 Feet                                      
300156               1         Atomic CO2 Diffuser - 55mm              23.99
200737               1         Brass Check Valve                        9.99

                                                     Subtotal         123.46
                                                     Tax Rate          0.00%
                                                          Tax           0.00
                                            Shipping/Handling          34.55
                                                        Total        $158.01


----------



## Alastair (5 Apr 2011)

thanks for that luis, well, ive taken the plunge and gone for the cheaper one off ebay for now, was only ten pound so will see how that works out when it arrives. I want the GLA one but not the shipping cost and tax ha ha. I did manage to find a website in hong kong that actually sells the same as the GLA but they dont ship over here which was a shame.


----------

